
Two Explosions at Brussels Airport - hccampos
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-35869254
======
Pyxl101
Update: there are now reports of additional explosions, in a metro station.
Brussel Central is now allegedly being evacuated.
[https://www.reddit.com/live/wmk50bsm9vt3](https://www.reddit.com/live/wmk50bsm9vt3)
[https://t.co/XewNyQhQS2](https://t.co/XewNyQhQS2)

From Sky News Live: "Train staff say explosion has occurred at metro station
in Brussels near the European Union headquarters"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y60wDzZt8yg)

From the pictures, it looks like terrorism. Accidental explosions in the
check-in lobby of an airport seem unlikely. Photos:
[https://www.rt.com/news/336519-explosions-hit-brussels-
airpo...](https://www.rt.com/news/336519-explosions-hit-brussels-airport/) or
[http://www.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20160322_02196237](http://www.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20160322_02196237)

Government source [1] allegedly confirms it is a terrorist attack. Translation
on Reddit [2]. 11 dead, 25 wounded. "Multiple witnesses confirm there were
first shots fired, then some Arabic yelling and then 2 explosions"

From RT: [https://www.rt.com/news/336519-explosions-hit-brussels-
airpo...](https://www.rt.com/news/336519-explosions-hit-brussels-airport/)

> Reports also suggest that first there was a shot fired in the departure
> hall, then something was called out in Arabic, and only afterward, two
> explosions rocked the facility.

[1] [http://www.demorgen.be/binnenland/live-zeker-een-dode-bij-
ex...](http://www.demorgen.be/binnenland/live-zeker-een-dode-bij-explosies-in-
brussels-airport-b3ebfa93/1Jb6Me/) [2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/4bgfx5/reports_o...](https://www.reddit.com/r/worldnews/comments/4bgfx5/reports_of_explosions_at_brussels_airport/)

~~~
stinos
Sometimes the state of the current media is a bit saddening. One source says
11 dead, 25 wounded. Another source at the same time, the federal police nota
bene, says 1 dead. Wouldn't it be better, in cases like these, if only things
were reported which are actually confirmed by multiple sources? Not that it
matters much in the end, but still. I was at Zaventem just two days ago. Feels
weird.

~~~
Pyxl101
RT is now reporting 17 dead: [https://www.rt.com/news/336519-explosions-hit-
brussels-airpo...](https://www.rt.com/news/336519-explosions-hit-brussels-
airport/)

I take it as people relaying the information that they have, along with the
degree of confidence of that information. The reporting of unconfirmed
information eventually consolidates and a consensus is reached about the
truth.

Some of the info also changes moment to moment. Maybe the number was 10 a
while ago, but it's 17 now. Reporters don't want to wait a day until police
have comprehensively examined the crime scene - they want to report their best
guess as breaking news now, since people are curious and want to know what's
going on.

The question is, how does unconfirmed information go to becoming confirmed?
When several people report it. If I see an explosion first hand and post about
it to Twitter, then that's unconfirmed, but people will share it to spread the
word, at which point it will either be corroborated or people will call it out
as a hoax. Somewhere along the line, a news organization investigates the
sources and "calls it" as confirmed, but they're using their judgment in
relying on sources they have access to, either from their own reporters on the
ground, or from other news agencies, or from enough people reporting the same
thing to take the accounts as trustworthy. There may be no "confirmed" death
toll until days for now - until after the disposition of all injured victims
is known, for example. (Some may day later in the hospital.)

Many different news organizations as well as bloggers and other people all
posting their best guess as to what's going on. I have no first hand
information about what's happening, so I'm personally trying to relay all the
information I have by linking to it directly.

------
Xelom
We are having explosions targeting civilians in Turkey. They are occuring in
two big cities Istanbul and Ankara. People are frightened to go outside
nowadays. They are trying not to use public transport. And these news keep
pressuring Turkish people to stay at home more and more. Our last explosion
was at heart of Istanbul, Taksim at 19th March and 13th March, 17th February
before that at Ankara.

~~~
raldu
Thank you for pointing out. Turkey has been a consistent target of frequent
terrorist attacks from ISIS. However, such facts are somehow being
"overlooked" in the Western media because of seemingly Orientalist attitudes.

Over 100 people had been killed in an explosion in their capital, Ankara,
following a suicide bombing attack from ISIS. Nobody cared. Then afterwards
another attack had happened in Paris, and the whole world broke loose.

It seems that so-called "universal" values of "humanity" is biased towards
Western societies.

The same thing happening again and now. Turkey has been recently suffering
from similar attacks frequently in Istanbul, and Ankara; and only following an
attack in Brussel that HN responds with a protest changing the title color,
etc.

Not to mention that authoritarian government of Turkey throttles or censors
Twitter, Google, Youtube, etc. after each attack, and spreads misinformation
through some mass media channels that they "own". I do not remember any
discussion about these censorships in HN. Are such concerns not of value to HN
community?

Is that because such bombings and authoritarian regimes are somehow perceived
as "normal" in the "Eastern European" or "Middle Eastern" countries? I am
confused.

~~~
agumonkey
It's a bit awkward indeed. Even as French I felt it was improper to have so
much contrast between media coverage and people response. I believe it's
partly due to the fact that the middle east has been at war for so long it
doesn't shock people much anymore, while for Paris it was some kind of a
first.

~~~
jacquesm
That's exactly why it happens. The news outlets will report the unusual with a
lot more energy than something that - very unfortunately - happens several
times per year. Proximity to the news outlets main audience is another large
factor.

~~~
agumonkey
There was a bit more than media dynamics at play. People somehow treated Paris
like an old family aunt that shouldn't be touched. Nice but a bit out of place
considering the silence treatment on countries of lesser glow.

~~~
jacquesm
That's because 'Paris' is something special on the world stage, Istanbul (for
no good reasons, it's a beautiful city) less so.

I think a good comparison is with Mexico, drug cartels murdering people hardly
makes the news, even if the numbers are comparable or exceed the attacks in
Paris. People more or less expect that sort of thing from that particular
region so it is not considered newsworthy to the same degree.

~~~
dogma1138
It's not only that Turkey is a much more frequent receiver of such acts mainly
due to ongoing conflict with the Kurdish minority.

Bombings in Ireland were also not that heavily reported on in the West, yes
world wide web didn't really exist back then but the main media usually
reported it as a footnote unless it was really an extreme event.

When Israel was averaging one suicide bombing every 3 days in the late 90's
and early 2000's it seems that in the west it only reached the headlines once
the death count came to 30 or so or as far as the US media goes when ever
Americans were either targeted or were otherwise casualties of the event.

------
swang
Is this story being buried? Can't find it on the main page anywhere.

~~~
seren
Personally I have flagged it. Not that I am not concerned or worried, but they
are plenty of "live threads" of event in many news site all over the world.

HN is not a good format for unfolding events, nor that there is something
especially insightful to gain.

Unfortunately, it seems there is a major terrorist attack every month. (From
last few weeks Ivory coast, Istanbul,..), I don't think there is anything to
gain by turning HN into a news hub.

~~~
jacquesm
I wouldn't have known about it for many hours if not for HN. Really, you just
couldn't wait to flag an attack on what is technically the capital of Europe
because it was competing for space with 'Essential Copying and Pasting from
Stackoverflow'?

~~~
seren
I am fine with people disagreeing, and I can understand that it hits close to
home, but this is a matter of principle, I don't think it is desirable that HN
turns into a news source, particularly for unfolding events.

HN is often praised for having a good signal to noise ratio, this is something
that should be "defended".

~~~
jacquesm
Says the person that has never even once submitted anything. As a matter of
'principle' I'd prefer it if you voiced your disagreement by submitting links
that get voted to the homepage rather than by squelching the discussion by and
dissemination of information to others that might be of use to them.

~~~
nl
I'm unconvinced that HN should be your sole source of news. I think there are
much better sources of breaking news, and it isn't clear to me that HN has any
unique expertise to add.

(I didn't flag this - I don't feel strongly enough either way.)

------
hccampos
"Belgium's Het Laatste Nieuws reports that more bombs have been found. The
Belga news agency reports that shots were fired and shouts in Arabic were
heard before the two explosions."

~~~
frederikvs
Het Laatste Nieuws is not Belgium's most reliable newspaper, and so far I
haven't heard any more reputable source confirming this...

~~~
smu
I'm also in Belgium and following the news. Only one mention of possible shots
fired so far (a while ago). It does not seem likely at this time (eye-witness
accounts in airport not mentioning shots fired)

------
wwwhizz
According to Dutch news there also have been explosions at a metro station
called Maelbeek.

~~~
agumonkey
Subway network in process of closing.

------
woutr_be
As a Belgian, this news hit very hard. There's always reports of attacks in
other countries, but it's a totally different feeling when it happens in your
home country.

~~~
wiz21
As a Belgian, this news hit very hard. Our (elected) government deployed
military and police presence over the past month to ensure security. What a
joke... Not that I didn't know it, but now it's certified : military in the
streets is useless (and costly). They'd better help those who need it.

~~~
jacquesm
I've pointed out long ago that any concentration of people is a terrorist
target and that any attempt at pretending that we are some how 'safe' is a
total illusion. Extremely annoying because the amount of security theater is
only going up.

------
gbajson
From
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html):

"Off-Topic: Most stories about politics, or crime, or sports, unless they're
evidence of some interesting new phenomenon. Videos of pratfalls or disasters,
or cute animal pictures. If they'd cover it on TV news, it's probably off-
topic."

------
TimPrice
This only adds to the hate between eachother.

Still can't get my head around it as to why or what they get with this.

~~~
Scarblac
They're trying to build a radical Muslim state, so they need radical Muslims
to support them. Exploding bombs is the best way to get the non-Muslims to
turn against all Muslims, who become more likely to radicalize as a result.
Moderate people are useless to ISIS and their kind.

At least, that's how I understand ISIS explains it themselves in their
promotional material, haven't actually read those myself.

~~~
c1sc0
And it seems to work. I'm from Belgium and I can even see a moderate average
guy like myself turning against Islam. Frightening really, how easy it is to
manipulate people into in-group out-group thinking. All we need now is a
charismatic leader for history to repeat itself.

------
huuu
Some say 11 died. Here some pictures:
[http://www.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20160322_02196237](http://www.standaard.be/cnt/dmf20160322_02196237)

Edit: some sources say more bombs were found...

~~~
MIKarlsen
I've only read reports on injured people so far... I was hoping that that
might be correct.

------
hccampos
BBC: "Explosion at Metro close to EU building"

------
rnsc
Please be careful with the relayed info, as the "Arabic yelling" and "shots
fired" is totally unconfirmed.

------
hccampos
"The Belgian fire service told local media there were at least several dead
and wounded"

